# Light-headed after climbing



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Was all packed up for a long one Sunday but my kids showed up and we just partied a tad. Worked on bikes, campfire Etc. I live in the desert.
Had the day off Monday today so I took off for a typical 18 miler which can be two and a half to 5 hours.
I have to admit there is some climbing but I just take it easy when I'm doing it. But when I got towards the top I admit I got light headed.
I consider myself very durable and have always been no issues. But today for some reason I did not feel better until I got back into the Flatlands. drank some beers and was 100% again. WTF is that? I'm 58 but I don't really feel all that old. It was a tad hot but nothing major. I would hate to have to start working out. Guess I'm getting old


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

That lightheadedness can be many different things. Could be not fueling up properly, could be heart related, could be sleep related, could be dehydration or electrolyte related, could be over exertion without a warmup and could be vision related. It will happen again. Tune in next time you will find a pattern. 
Welcome to ARC Age Related Complex PC for the old gray mule.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Reasonable time frame to get into biking shape.

I just read all those posts below and it sure sounds like a lot of the things I need to start paying closer attention to. It wasn't scary but a bit of a wake-up call to Feel So Funky. From the trailhead looking up it seems like the mountain maybe 1800 2000 ft at the most I'm guessing. Kind of disheartening to think that that's all it took for me to feel Goofy.

Another wake-up call


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I just did a big for me ride and it was 1800 feet and about 11 miles starting out at a tad over 7000 ft elevation. I'm almost 56. No issues other than it kicked my butt however, I had a ride a few weeks ago where I felt like I might topple over a few times just standing next to the bike (I had a few get off's -lol).

I find that lately, I'm having some dizziness and it may be blood pressure related. I dropped dose a bit per Dr within the past year because of that same feeling.
Check or monitor your BP as well.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

jimbowho,
Is this something that only happened once?
What altitude do you live at and did you ride at another higher location?
What desert do you live in?
I'm about to turn 65 and live at 6500 feet. Most of my rides take me to 9500 or so in the Wasatch. When I'm in Moab, I have to be very careful about hydration, but even here, it's an issue. Partying and drinking beer is great...I love it! But it doesn't help with the biking! I don't even drink 100% caffeinated coffee before a hard ride unless I have several hours afterward to get completely hydrated. I expect it was dehydration that got you. If it's a "one-off" experience, no big deal. If it happens a lot, it might be time to see your doc. One of the other threads talked about getting a "Calcium scan" to determine blockage in the cardiac arteries. Easy and cheap. I'd say anyone over 50 ought to get it done. Welcome to the world of Baby Boomers!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Probably from the booze.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm going to answer some of these questions. I calculate 6 maybe 7 12 oz Coors Lights between noonish and 10 p.m. the day before my ride. If I've drank too much I usually don't ride and I felt great in the morning. I did Guzzle some water had a banana, 2-cups strong coffee.

About five years ago the same thing happened in the summer on Moto bikes at Stoddard Wells out by Barstow. I took a break, then we rode over to the slash X Cafe and we're the only ones there on a weekend. We drank a lot of water, filled our CamelBaks and tiped the lady well.

I'm at 2700 ft and mount Gleason is 6700 and I made it one quarter of the way at best. I'm guessing I was at about 4,000. I don't do computers but I do listen to my heart if it's beating too fast I take it easy.

What I did do that was good was sleep well, and we barbecued fruit and vegetables and had fake hot dogs And a Jamba Juice the day before also.
I have never been in mountain biking shape where I could just mash it out all day so that might have something to do with it also.
Also I rode with a new charge spoon saddle. But that's for another thread, ouch.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jimbowho said:


> I'm going to answer some of these questions. I calculate 6 maybe 7 12 oz Coors Lights between noonish and 10 p.m. the day before my ride. If I've drank too much I usually don't ride and I felt great in the morning. I did Guzzle some water had a banana, 2-cups strong coffee.
> 
> About five years ago the same thing happened in the summer on Moto bikes at Stoddard Wells out by Barstow. I took a break, then we rode over to the slash X Cafe and we're the only ones there on a weekend. We drank a lot of water, filled our CamelBaks and tiped the lady well.
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like too much beer/dehydration is going to be a factor. As well as generally not being in great shape. I'm also suspicious about your nutrition. Seems like too many fast-burning calories.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah Harold I think you nailed it. I talked to my sister the homeopathic, if your bottom lip starts fluttering she'll tell you what weed to eat. When I told her I hung out with my daughter the vegan all day she laughed and told me everything I did wrong. Absolutely nothing wrong with vegan I'm just not used to it apparently.

This Sunday I'm going to do everything right and see how it goes.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

I get light headed once in a while. It reminds me of the runners high I used to get years ago.. But to be clear I did not have any anxiety or disorientation. I believe your body tells you everything. If there was no panic,
Then your probably all good. A few to many beers can cause a light head. EVen a slight dehydration can cause it. Or smoking too much weed.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Lightheadedness can be caused by a multitude of things....(afib)

Get checked out especially if it happens again...

I had afib my heart is twisted a bit to the right...if a drink cold water I can get fib....

Started drinking luke warm problem solved.

Buddy has a cardiac artery that goes through the heart muscle rather than around....he can get all sorts of symptoms...


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Sometimes after a hard ride, esp a longer hard ride, I feel lightheaded. Also get that dizzy feeling when I stand up after sitting. I have checked my blood pressure under these conditions and found it low (for me), maybe 110/65. I think I sweat so much fluid it leads to the low blood press. Age 71.


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

One of the big culprits I think is being dehydrated. Be sure you are well hydrated "before" you go bike. That goes for everyone. IMO, hydration is one of single most important measures of physical performance and how you feel. If you are not hydrated "before" you start your ride, sipping on a camelbak will never get you there.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

ridetheridge said:


> One of the big culprits I think is being dehydrated. Be sure you are well hydrated "before" you go bike. That goes for everyone. IMO, hydration is one of single most important measures of physical performance and how you feel. If you are not hydrated "before" you start your ride, sipping on a camelbak will never get you there.


I totally agree.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Probably low blood sugar. The brain runs on glucose. One of the after effects of drinking alcohol is low blood sugar and poor fueling and strenuous exercise can exacerbate it.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

His and her Apple Watches did more to help this in our family than I expected. I find watching average heart rate and rate on climbs has made far more difference than expected.

My rate does seem high for the amount of exercise I get so brought it up at a recent physical. The doc said some people are just that way.

Watching that I don't spend too much time in the Cyclemeter app "red zone" even when I feel alright and backing off for periods on climbs has helped.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I've had similar problems when I get overheated. It doesn't have to be really hot if I'm working at a high output. That's something to pay attention to in the summer, especially here in California with that huge fusion furnace overhead.


----------



## mattwsurfer (Aug 24, 2017)

I get this sometimes and it's usually low blood sugar for me. Caffeine, alcohol and altitude will all exacerbate the effects. Even with a proper breakfast I will get this feeling so I make sure to fuel up with nutrition/sports bar every hour or so on my rides.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Often, partying a tad will result in dehydration. That, plus altitude, dry air, plus exertion, plus 58 years, will occasionally result in some post-exertional lightheadedness. 

Hydrate thoroughly pre-ride and try it again. I'll bet you feel better.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

6-7 beers in a day meets the definition of binge-drinking. Maybe cut back a bit? Beer has lots of carbs but little nutritional value, you might find your waist line looks better too.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

infotekt said:


> I get this sometimes and it's usually low blood sugar for me.


How do you know it's low blood sugar?


----------



## mattwsurfer (Aug 24, 2017)

because eating an energy bar or drinking something sugary makes it go away.


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

Cuyuna said:


> How do you know it's low blood sugar?


Concentration problems, jittery, higher heart rate, clammy skin are a couple symptoms. But so is "bonking". Hypoglycemia isn't as common though as dehydration


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Charlie Don't Surf said:


> Hypoglycemia isn't as common though as dehydration


Yes


----------

